# Know for sure



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

http://politicalhumor.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?site=http://www.loveinwar.com/game.cfm


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

According to that game I am a typical democrat, I concur.


----------

